# Is it worth $500?



## dkirtley

Thanks for taking the time to write up. I would like a #51 and everyone I have ever heard that has one loves it. I just can't bring myself to spend that much for that plane. Not that it isn't a contender but I already have a pretty big list in the $500 range.


----------



## Bertha

As long as the jointer is in front of it, I won't have this plane for a while. That doesn't stop me from wanting it real bad.


----------



## vernonator

Glad you are happy with it but I cannot imagine paying that much for a hand tool…...I know Lie-Nielsen makes good stuff (their shoulder planes are on my list to aquire) but really? $500 for a hand plane? Thank you for taking time to post a review…..


----------



## juniorjock

Sorry, but it sounds crazy to me.

Whatever floats your boat…......

- JJ


----------



## yrob

I am shooting with a #6 from lee valley and it works perfectly. I would not spend $500.00 on such a specialized tool but then again, some people may find it a good idea.


----------



## donwilwol

yea, $500 is a bit more than I typically spend on a hand plane. But then you never know.


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for the review… interesting thoughts… buy the best that you can afford. And, what is its intended use? Hobbyist may not pay $500, but a professional might. There is something intrinsic about using the highest quality. So, if you can, go for it.


----------



## renthal

Got it, love it. Don't knock it till you tried it. Very expensive, but so is the sting of blown out end grain on time consuming projects. 
I'll agree it is an acquired taste, a pricy pill to swallow.


----------



## JGM0658

IMO, The purpose of a well made tool is to disappear in your hands so that you can concentrate on the task being done NOT on the tool being used. Ask any musician why they would pay thousands more for an instrument.

In addition, Marco made a good point, although he was explicit. With a skewed blade you are less likely to tear the end of the board than with a straight blade.


----------



## reggiek

Wow….pricey…but somethings are worth the extra. LN tools are certainly high quality…and their planes need very little adjustment out of the box. When you have little time like me…the additional costs is also worth it as the convenience and time savings of a good tool save me time to devote to the project not on the tool. We certainly could get into a Festool argument over these…to me, unless you are wasting your money buying a commemorative item with gold leafing and holo image, sometimes the extra charge for a quality tool makes a big difference.


----------



## woodwiz

Well there is no doubt that Lie-Nielsen makes some quality tools and I would like to have some of them. That being said if I could do the job with a little more time and less tool then I would spend my $500. on other tools that may help me get a number of jobs done. Of course I'm just a newbi and still have a lot to learn.

Peace, love and woodchips


----------



## docholladay

Cool. I definitely like the idea of a skewed blade or a low angle blade for shooting end grain. I have known some folks to have good luck with some of the low angle/bevel up planes for similar use. For smaller things, I have an old Millers Falls 07 skewed block plane that I use for similar reasons. I've never thought of the idea of making a track for the plane, but I suppose that is exactly what some of the older miter/shooting mechanisms did (in iron no less with ability to adjust the angle). It makes me think that one could add a piece of hardwood to the side of a jack plane that would ride in a track, but still doesn't solve the problem of the straight blade. Nice review.

Doc


----------



## gildedrain

While I agree that the $500 price tag seems painful, so does my sprained deltoid.

I've injured my 32 year old shoulder twice now from the repetitive motions of hand sharpening all my chisels and plane irons and am currently going through physical therapy for it. I've been using my Veritas Bevel-Up Jack Plane and Veritas Low Angle Block Plane for shooting lately, and having to provide lateral, vertical, and forward pressure repeatedly seems to be exacerbating the problem.

I've already invested $300 into a bench grinder and tool rest so I can minimize the repetitive motion of hand sharpening as much as possible, and now I'm considering purchasing this plane so that I'd only have to provide forward momentum to the plane. It's heavy enough that it will stay down, and the track means I don't have to provide lateral pressure. $500 to prevent a pain that has twice lasted over 10 months? Where do I sign up?


----------



## OSU55

While I would love to have one of these or the Veritas shooting plane, it's a tremendous amount of cash for something my LV BUJ does an excellent job with, and has numerous other uses. A slanted sooting board accomplishes almost the same as the skewed blade, plenty of heft, and with the "hotdog" style grip I made the ergonomics are good. Many other acquisitions can be made for $500.


----------



## Notorious

Buy once, cry once… this 51 is high on my list of next plane purchases…

My son is a drag racer and says there is nothing you can buy for his car for $500…


----------

